# "cool web search" kommt immer wieder als startseit



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2004)

hallo alle,

habe mir einen cool web search eingefangen und kriege ihn nicht mehr runter von meinem rechner.

habe bereits 3 (adaware, cool web shredder und noch eins) antiviren programme laufen lassen, es wurde auch was gelöscht, aber nach jedem neustart sind die ordner und die exe dateien wieder da. und ich kriege die cool web seite nicht mehr aus meiner internet explorer startseite raus.

habe es bereits auch im abgesicherten modus probiert und kein antiprogramm findet was.

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich mit meinem latein am ende bin und kurz vor einem nervenzusammenbruch, weil mich das so aufregt.  :evil:


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2004)

Probiers mal mit Heiko´s Empfehlung: http://www.dialerhilfe.de/regedit/startseite.php


----------



## Dino (17 Dezember 2004)

*Re: "cool web search" kommt immer wieder als start*



			
				eazy schrieb:
			
		

> ...und noch eins...


Genau das eine würde mich mal interessieren! Schließlich gibt es einige Progrämmchen, die sich zumindest u.a. dem CWS-Problem annehmen.
Deren Problem ist aber, dass immer neue Varianten auftauchen, mit denen irgendwelche Geldgeier Systeme dahingehend kompromittieren, dass sie die CWS-Seite mit Nachdruck als Startseite einstellen. Der Grund ist wohl schließlich und endlich der, dass CWS Geld für Visits raushaut. Und wenn Geld im Spiel ist, kommen überflüssige Zeitgenossen mit amputierten Gewissen auf den Plan, den kein Weg zu mies ist, um sich Visits gutschreiben zu lassen. Dabei lassen sie es natürlich nicht an der nötigen Kreativität fehlen, immer wieder andere Scripts auf den Weg zu bringen. Immer wieder andere (bzw. neue) Scripts heißt aber auch, dass entsprechende Desinfektionsprogramme deren Signaturen erst einmal erfassen und verarbeiten müssen. Da mag das eine oder andere  Programm - zumindest kurzfristig - evtl. einen kleinen "Wissensvorsprung" haben.



> habe bereits 3 (adaware, cool web shredder und noch eins) antiviren programme laufen lassen


Nur so am Rande, der Vollständigkeit halber: Programme der genannten Art sind keine Anitiviren-Programme im üblichen Sinne.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2004)

*Re: "cool web search" kommt immer wieder als start*

danke für eure antworten. heikos tip werde ich gleich morgen ausprobieren.



			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Da mag das eine oder andere  Programm - zumindest kurzfristig - evtl. einen kleinen "Wissensvorsprung" haben.



das heisst in einigen tagen einfach eine aktuellere version des z.b. shredders zu saugen? wie oft werden die denn aktualisiert?

spybot hiess das dritte tool.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2004)

*Re: "cool web search" kommt immer wieder als start*



			
				eazy schrieb:
			
		

> habe es bereits auch im abgesicherten modus probiert und kein antiprogramm findet was.


Folgendes Verfahren hilft meist:
http://winfaq.dyndns.biz/dok86.html


----------



## jupp11 (31 Dezember 2004)

*Re: "cool web search" kommt immer wieder als start*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendes Verfahren hilft meist:
> http://winfaq.dyndns.biz/dok86.html


Die URL http://winfaq.dyndns.biz  ist nicht mehr gültig: 
(auch wenn sie  in vielen Fundstellen in Google noch so angezeigt wird)  
statt dessen 
http://winfakten.dyndns.biz
http://winfakten.dyndns.biz/dok86.html 

j.

PS: Die Seite ist nicht immer erreichbar , auch wenn das von Schlaubergern bestritten wird


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2005)

Hallo eazy, 
habe das gleiche Problem mit dieser Startseite. 
Wie hast Du es gelöst? 
Der Tip mit dem  löschen in runonce in der registry hat mich leider nicht weitergebracht.
Kannst Du mir oder ein anderer eine verläßliche Hilfe geben
DANKE HJHW


----------

